# Which is the best age to study abroad alone?✍



## Feather Yewfrost (Mar 30, 2015)

*Which is the best age to go study abroad alone?✍*

In the situation of going to study to another country alone, meaning you won't go with friends or family members, at what age do you think it would be better to live that experience?

If you want to comment anything feel free to post it below! :crazy:


----------



## Hei (Jul 8, 2014)

I'd argue 21-23. 

You are legal as your own guardian in most places at this age, you have few limitations. You also are still just young enough that you can still be on your parents insurance plans so money is not yet tight. Before this period in your life you will have gone not only through your core university classes, but be almost done with your majors in your 4th year by age 21. You will have secured what you wanted to study at this point and will not waste an abroad program on a major you end up changing. Instead you can use the abroad program to enhance your degree and even potentially reap a hugely beneficial internship. You should find you are at this point possessing the most potential for freedom (before either taking up a real full time job or moving on to graduate school) able to take advantage of your youth, with your future relatively secure, and skilful at balancing all your responsibilities.


----------

